# Good Instant On/NBR for laptops



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm looking for a good NBR type GUI Linux OS to piggyback on my Windows 7 laptop. I have a HP Pavilion DV4-2040US. I kinda like the Kubuntu NBR, the Ubuntu NBR, EEEBUNTU 4.0 etc.
Help! I like using FbReader.


----------

